# starting an ogre kingdoms army...



## Taomax1 (Dec 20, 2007)

Well i think i will start an ogre kingdoms army, and from browsing this site (and google) i think i should start off with an army like dis:
1 bruiser
4 leadbelchers
6 bulls
1 gorger

Is that about right?
and well if any of u have anything to add please do!


----------



## neilbatte (Jan 2, 2008)

i'd scrap the gorger for some dogs of war cavalry as they dont work that well on their own, maybe drop a lead belcher and have 3 bulls and 3 ironguts. unfortunately ogre kingdoms stuggle in smaller games but don't let this put you of as they are a great army . the only tactical advice i can give is always keep plenty of space between you ogres and gnoblar screen if you get one as overrun ignores fear which is a bitch


----------



## Taomax1 (Dec 20, 2007)

Ok cheers for the advice will do so!k:


----------



## Smeady (Mar 8, 2008)

To sart you need something like 2 basic core chioces and a cheap hero. Then you want a special, then rare and a secondry hero. But watch the pionts for ogers costly big buggers


----------



## Tau Chaotix (Mar 1, 2008)

HaHahaha,...i know nothing of Ogres but...get leadbelchers and butchers guys who shoots stuff out their bellies!

-Olek.


----------



## thomas2 (Nov 4, 2007)

Chaotix, why do I get the feeling it is Gut Magic that got you confused into thinking they fire out their bellies.


----------



## Hespithe (Dec 26, 2006)

As for army composition, try the Multiple Small Unit strategy...

Keep all of your Ogre units between 2 and 4 models each. While this will make these unit rather small, it will mean that you will have many such units and they will be more easily moved about the table, both physically, and in regard to the movement rules.

Ironguts, Bulls, Yhetees - 3 or 4 Models
Leadbelchers - 2 or 3 Models

Don't go overboard on unit upgrades (like full command). If the unit can have a musician, then that is generally a good buy. Champs and Standards are usually only worthwhile (and not a huge liability) on your command unit... You'll want the Look Out Gnoblar for your Tyrant's unit.

Don't forget the impact hits that your units allow, and don't underestimate the power of little Gnoblars... 2 units of 20 (a total of 80pts) can net you 200 victory points just by hanging out in the corners of your deployment zones and contesting/claiming the quarters. Trappers are skimishers who cause all kinds of frustrations to your opponents. They're great at doing just enough damage to make a unit lose a point of rank bonus and going after players silly enough to leave their war machines and lone characters (mages) unguarded.

Magic is a must or a bust. For larger armies, you take 3 Butchers and have fun with them, or it's better to not take any (or just a scroll caddy). Bruisers are really not worthwhile, as a Butcher is nearly as tough and is a caster. The Hunter is a really cool model, but is really not that useful. If he were not a character, then I'd say that he'd be great for war machine and mage hunting, as well as going after enemy skirmishers, but he's just not good enough to take up a slot that could go for another Butcher.

Gorgers are hilariously evil. Rhinox are great centerpieces. Though these units, and some of the others ( like the scrap launcher ) may not fit very well into a tourney or theme army.


----------



## Tau Chaotix (Mar 1, 2008)

Ye, gut magic..thats the one!

-Olek.


----------



## torealis (Dec 27, 2006)

as a matter of urgency, pick up the ogre's batallion. its the best fucking deal on the shelf


----------



## neilbatte (Jan 2, 2008)

i can recomend the hunter, in my last game he was the ultimate cavalry killer. with his mobile bolt thrower. if you can get a shot at the side he can kebab a whole rank with a bit of luck, mine took out 2 small units of silverhelms and beat up a unit of shadow warriors in my last game.


----------



## Pandawithissues... (Dec 2, 2007)

> its the best fucking deal on the shelf


I'd argue the nid one is better, especially since it contains an hq choice.

However, it is one of the better fantasy ones.


----------

